
Some dead bodies donated to research in US end up in warehouses of horrors - signa11
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/how-much-for-your-head-unregulated-us-brokers-make-killing-on-donated-bodies/
======
EADGBE
As gruesome as it is, it's more logical to separate the body for certain
purposes than keep it all whole, so a podiatrist can practice her/his/their
art.

If it's worth more that way, so be it.

I'd hope most people who agree to donate their bodies to science understand
science specialty is fragmented.

I'd recommend that someone who wants to donate their body but is repulsed to
these gruesome acts; instead donates their organs.

~~~
signa11
> I'd recommend that someone who wants to donate their body but is repulsed to
> these gruesome acts; instead donates their organs.

indeed. _way_ more useful

